# SS 5-18 High water striper bite.



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Beautiful Beacon Bay Marina was chock full of water this morning, and then some more water came. I got there early, around 5:30 and loaded the boat and then waited three hours for the storm to stop before heading out.
A brave soul in a metal boat caught shad at the ramp and headed out into the teeth of the lightening and rain. The man wanted some stripers bad!
I saw him bucking the huge waves that had blown up when I was on my way out, he was coming across the big Ash flat Bay on his way back in.

I jigged for crappie and stayed dry under the stall until the worst of the rain, and all of the lightening stopped.

Having caught my shad early I was ready to go.
It took a while for the bite to develop, and I had to sacrifice a couple of big shad diced up and chummed over the side before the fish would hit.
Then I caught six stripers before running out of bait, two were 18" and 19" ( and normal size) and two were 20" and skinny, and the other two were 22" and 23" and one fat and one skinny. I kept three stripers and a white bass and two cat fish.
The white bass I caught the last couple of times out are getting skinny too. Maybe it's the muddy water making it hard for them to see the shad and attack them.
Another reason to hate muddy water, lol!
The white bass are slow and the stripers are still good.
The cat fish are biting well too out in deep water.
I kept two small blue cats for the dinner table and both were popping fresh with eggs.


See you on the water.

SS


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

How do you rig up for live bait to fish for stripers. I went out Sunday. And didn't even get a bit. :/


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A Carolina rig with a leader of vanishing fluorocarbon about 18" long.
An octopus hook #2 size and a large shad, 4" to 10" hooked under the jaw.


You never know unless you go


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you sir. Im new to fishing. Much less Livingston. My inlaws normally limit out on white bass when they go and iv picked up a little bit from them along the way. I love the lake. Just gotta learn to fish it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Your a trooper Loy, great report. Have you tried any drifting for big cats?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Took the drifting rods yesterday but never put em out.
It should be time !


You never know unless you go


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

Plz explain drifting?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I will have to let Loy explain or some of the other guys on here. I had Loy take me out and teach me but still learning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

When it comes to drifting, Loy, a.k.a. Shadslinger, is the master.


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

How much to take a rookie out?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

$250.00 for 6:00 am to noon
All tackle bait etc... Furnished


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

Can you pm me more info. Wanna take my wife out and catch some fish


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Very reasonable especially whatcha get out of it! Click on the link on the bottom of his posts and it will direct you to his website.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

You will learn a ton. Loy is the man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aerigan (May 17, 2013)

Loy is the man! Great teacher and very knowledgeable fisherman.


----------



## losi_racer (Jan 3, 2011)

Very cool. Def going to have to take a trip this summer with him. I'm eager to learn


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

As soon as the water goes down a bit I'd get on it before it gets too hot. Once the thermocline develops it makes fishing a lot tougher.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I thought I'd better jump in here and put in a plug for my old buddy. Loy is so good at what he does up there he can even put an old salt water fisherman on good fish. He works hard to find fish, is knowledgeable about how to catch them, and is pretty entertaining to fish with to boot.

You will learn more fishing with him in a day than you'll learn on your own in a year or two. Well worth the money.


----------

